# Hello there



## Dreamer (Oct 7, 2015)

Figured before I went too far, might as well say hello. 

My name is Ashley, I am a female. 29, though I am told many times I look much younger [I just can't open my mouth because then I sound too mature]. Despite good money in the family - dad federal government for years, mum part of a high profile law office - I've worked since literally able to [neither believed the silver spoon treatment] and have a diverse work background. I have travelled a *lot* as most of my family is actually European and/or UK. I don't believe I've ever lived in a place anymore than 4 years. 

Aside from that despite mum & dad being educated my family is nearly evenly divided between "normal" careers and careers in the entertainment field. I've acted [in a small town theatre group] at my aunt's insistence (she is a director)... I know members of a band personally [met in one of the Nordic countries years ago] and have an uncle who is part of a band himself. On the reverse having served in the military I have a number of friends whom still are, including soldiers and air force that served overseas. 

One reason why I joined friends & family joke that I should write a book on my experiences. 


Which is why I am here. 

I can write non-fiction without breaking a sweat mostly. Though this last book is like pulling teeth - not me, people I am surveying to add some merit to it

However, fiction... my brother jokes if I ever strung the prologues I continually write together I'd have a 1000+ page book.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome, Dreamer. What's your novel about?


----------



## kbsmith (Oct 8, 2015)

Sounds like a very fleshed out character you have for yourself. Mine just runs around doing crazy things like sneaking up on spider webs with guillotines.
The oil, then fire. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## salexzee (Oct 8, 2015)

Well at least you've got non-fiction down. I suck at both. Hopefully your novel comes together nicely.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 8, 2015)

Anfinson - that's the question. I've lived such a diverse life (or can reference some very diverse characters - friends / family), that putting it into fiction would probably make a good fiction. The why & how are the questions. 

kbsmith - might try that next actually, though the flying tissue boxes of doom work just as well. Or my Maine Coon cat, Ussi, who seems to think spiders are part of an ideal diet. So much so, he loves to share... he has "spat", for lack of a better word cause he is carrying the things, spiders that are still very much alive at my fingers.  

salexzee - thanks. If I ever find time that is. Between work & a cat that seems to think every waking moment belongs to him... I have little time to myself right now.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 8, 2015)

> Anfinson - that's the question. I've lived such a diverse life (or can reference some very diverse characters - friends / family), that putting it into fiction would probably make a good fiction. The why & how are the questions


One of the good things about writing is its potentially ephemeral nature, with a similar problem I took significant small events and turned them into short stories. Then I discovered some of them were compatible and turned them, combined, into longer pieces. I guess what I am saying is 'do the possible' rather than the ideal, then you may well discover routes to something further.

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your time here. You have those magic ten posts now, why not write something short to post for crit? You will get more replies than you will for a long novel chapter, and might pick up on some things you have missed, like any more/ anymore, or the punctuation of 'One reason why I joined friends & family'. I know this is only a casual internet intro post, but double checking everything is a good habit to get into.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 8, 2015)

Olly Buckle said:


> the punctuation of 'One reason why I joined friends & family'. I know this is only a casual internet intro post, but double checking everything is a good habit to get into.



 English isn't my 1st language nor my 2nd, it is my 3rd language actually. Punctuation has always been a problem, I even have problems stringing English sentences together verbally because I use the wrong terms and then have to backtrack to get people to understand. 

As for double checking - I double check my real work. No offense but if someone really thinks they need to run their intro through a fine toothed "comb" before posting it, I'd be surprised if they can make it past the prologue stage of a book.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 8, 2015)

You are right, not many people bother to think too hard about their casual posts, but I do think it develops a habit of thinking if you can manage it. That English is your third language, and your ability at it suggests to me that you don't need reminding about disciplined thinking though.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi, Dreamer. Welcome to the forums. What are your first two languages?


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 8, 2015)

Dreamer said:


> As for double checking - I double check my real work. No offense but if someone really thinks they need to run their intro through a fine toothed "comb" before posting it, I'd be surprised if they can make it past the prologue stage of a book.



The idea behind that suggestion is that if you make it a habit to use proper SPaG when writing everything, even things that don't particularly matter, it improves the work that does matter.

But anyway, what do you like to read?


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 8, 2015)

Dreamer... may your dreams become realities.... okkk, that sounded better in my tiny mind... lmao.. anyway.. welcome to wonderful WF... okkk, well..that sounded so cliché .. Nice to meet you... what ??? oh, not very original ... hummm.. well I just broke 2 poetry rulz... avoid clichés...and be original...  I learned that here at WF..okkkk, enjoy! catch ya later..


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forums Dreamer!

Dream on! : D


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2015)

View attachment 9953


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 9, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> anyway.. welcome to wonderful WF... okkk, well..that sounded so cliché



If one was really concerned about what is cliché and what isn't, then no one would open their mouths ever again. Just saying _Hello_ is cliché.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 9, 2015)

Wellllllll.... yeah.... lol..but writers are supposed to be original ...but realllllly... it has all been said...


----------

